
When America Was 'Great,' Taxes Were High, Unions Strong, and Government Big - Anchor
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/09/when-america-was-great-taxes-were-high-unions-were-strong-and-government-was-big/407284/?single_page=true
======
mcv
It's worth noting that Trump has also in the past supported an extra tax for
the rich, and he currently seems to support universal health care. Not all of
his policies are quite as insane as the image he clearly wants to project.

I'm not saying he'd be a good president (his paranoid racism should disqualify
him in the eyes of any sane voter), but there is some room for nuance here.

------
sportanova
No mention of how Europe was a smoldering ruin and China was basically
emerging from feudalism

------
michaelbuddy
yes and let's dig a little deeper, about how the perpetuation of union
activities basically sunk and drove out companies and killed cities and towns
as a result. See Detroit and East St. Louis for details.

~~~
nickthemagicman
Lol

